# Lindberg Super Bee SRT8



## 71 Charger 500

Here are some pics of one of my Lindberg Super Bee SRT8's. Nice kits, I really like them. I have a few more in the stash and they are getting ready to release a bunch of Police Vehicles in the Dodge Charger line. Not much on Police or their cars but I may have to buy them anyway!


----------



## Ian Anderson

yea thats nice, I have seen this kit in a few places now for sale is it the new release kit ?, its nice, Think i may pic one or two up my self and put them together, There are a few more kits, very close to this one as well out now, was this kit put out buy Revell US, Or Revell of Germany, or is it buy someone else ?..In any case Thats a nice build dude, I think I can see some metal flake in there if im not mistaken in that paint job.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks Ian, that is a Testor's kit, maybe a two year old kit. That is the Super Bee SRT8. I also have a Testors/Lincoln Mint Dodge Charger R/T and a Dodge Charger Daytona R/T. I am going to build the Charger R/T and a Revell Dodge Magnum up to resemble each other with the paint jobs reveresed. One will be Testor's Diamond Dust Lacquer on the top and Flaming Orange on the bottom with the other car painted the same only reverseing the color placements. The above SRT8 is painted with the Testors Lacquer as well, it is Star Spangled Blue and it does indeed have metal flake in it.


----------



## s.moe

71 Charger 500........MOE,here........I've spent alot fo time since I've joined on this sight going back through all of the past post and threads......Here's one of yours I really like.....Love the color..................MOE..


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks Moe! Those Lindberg Chargers are nice kits! I've only got about ten of them though, lol.

Mo


----------



## s.moe

Hey.......mo,,,,......it's....moe..sorry to here about your loss.......my best to your family,,you'll be in our thought's and praiers....................moe..


----------



## s.moe

HEY.......MO...About the Fender Decal's on my Petty Torino,,, I was trying to find the correct ERA decal's to put on it ......Yeah,,I've several photo's in a few books, That show'em like that.......GOT 1 photo that only show's 2 decals on the fender at a race.........Thank's Guy........And again,,Sorry for the loss of your grandmother.............MOE..


----------



## 440 dakota

looks good,in your first pic the color looks kinda like intense blue pearl the Dodge used about 10 yrs ago,how close do you think its is ? or is there to much flake ? reason I ask is I'm thinking about trying to build a Dakota R/T


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> Hey.......mo,,,,......it's....moe..sorry to here about your loss.......my best to your family,,you'll be in our thought's and praiers....................moe..


Thanks Moe, I appreciate that alot. Her viewing is tomorrow with the funeral on Friday. Not gonna be my finest day.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

440 dakota said:


> looks good,in your first pic the color looks kinda like intense blue pearl the Dodge used about 10 yrs ago,how close do you think its is ? or is there to much flake ? reason I ask is I'm thinking about trying to build a Dakota R/T


The color is a little lighter I think than what Mopar used on the blue Dakota R/T's. It does have alot of flake to it but it is not real big in size. It is pretty close to a scale flake if you know what I mean. I think that is the Testors Lacquer Icy Blue. I like the color of it real well. Thanks for the compliments.

Mo


----------



## 440 dakota

MO thanks for the info wish they would have done the kit cause i'm not sure how to get arround finding the correct wheels any ideas ? 

just rereading some threads cause I don't read them as thorough as I could the first time sorry to hear of your grandmothers passing thoughts and prayers to you and your family,Ron


----------



## DOM-19

71 charger- great build interior came out great ==dom


----------



## Schwinnster

Not a big fan of the FI engines, or what they call 'Chargers' and 'Super Bees' _nowadays_, but that does look like a great model. Love how you flocked the interior- seats and carpet:thumbsup:. I gotta do that sometime-- don't think it would go well in my salt 'Box tho.....

My condolences, thoughts, and prayers as well Mo. Take care.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

440 dakota said:


> MO thanks for the info wish they would have done the kit cause i'm not sure how to get arround finding the correct wheels any ideas ?
> 
> just rereading some threads cause I don't read them as thorough as I could the first time sorry to hear of your grandmothers passing thoughts and prayers to you and your family,Ron


Thanks for the prayers about my Grandma, 'preciate that. As for the R/T Dakota wheels, I've never seen any anywhere. This is the only Dakota model ever produced to my knowledge but it has the Sport wheels on it. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lindberg-72...389?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aafaead85

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Not a big fan of the FI engines, or what they call 'Chargers' and 'Super Bees' _nowadays_, but that does look like a great model. Love how you flocked the interior- seats and carpet:thumbsup:. I gotta do that sometime-- don't think it would go well in my salt 'Box tho.....
> 
> My condolences, thoughts, and prayers as well Mo. Take care.


Thanks John. I'm not the biggest fan of the new Chargers either, I mean a four door Charger? That just ain't right. This is a really good kit though. I really do like the kit and I would probably take one of the new Chargers in reality, if I could afford it but, I'd rather have a Chally. I'm normally not a detail hound but for some reason that car just begged for a little bit of it. I've got another one started, just haven't finished it yet. It will be Testor's Lacquer Flamin' Orange and Black.

Thanks for the condolences too John, I appreciate that.

Mo


----------



## 440 dakota

thats what I was going to start with,I was hoping maybe someone resin cast the correct wheel,I have seen 6 lug Draglites and Bogarts on R/Ts but no one make a set of those in a street tire size either


----------



## Ian Anderson

*"AM I GETTING THIS RIGHT HERE RON",* .... your going to do a build on here soon.. ?????????


* "OMG"...*I wont miss a step when that happens you can count on that,..Great news No Doubt About it,...I wont to see some pictures of the progress by the way my friend,..lol..lol..."WOOO WHOOO"....About Freekin Time....lol..lol..

And if I'm not reading it right,..... * SCRATCH ALL THAT JOY*, ....lol...lol...






_Ian_


----------



## 440 dakota

LOl how can I snuff that much joy best I can say now is maybe,I have been getting the itch again seeing all the great builds everyones posting mine will fall short by comparision its been a long time,been pondering a project and think a model of my R/T is out of the question,so maybe my sons smallblock S-10 or a Dodge Ramcharger I just picked up


----------



## s.moe

440 dakota,......We'd love to see your future build,,The S-10, RamCharger,or anything else you'd like to throw in.........Come on put some glue to it...............MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

_OH HECK RON_, ...I will Freekin Donate a kit if that's what it takes to get the fire started under you dude,..lol..,..And by the way,...GO check out my Post on the Trade section I JUST POSTED,...I have this one here as well, ..
A *1964 LARGE SCALE (AMT) Mustang Hardtop kit*,...If someone wont it,..LETS TRADE GUYS,..I will post picks of it over on my thread if you wont to see it, But GO LOOK AT THE SHIP KIT GUYS,..it's a Killer kit,..Wicked Deal as well,...
The FORD is a good deal as well I guess....lol...lol....

I DON'T WONT TO BUILD IT my self as you would guess,...lol....but it's cool enough,...Someone started the engine, and Put the block together and painted a few Small peace's is all,..But the Body and the rest is Nice enough, as well as it Looks complete here as well as the box is good if not a Little worped on the sides is all,....All and All a Nice Rare and Interesting kit for sure.





_HERE_, " I will post the same pick here for you if you wont to see the ship",,this thing is "HUGE"...lol...




*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

you know I have more kits than a person can build in 2 lifetimes cept maybe Pete for some reason I just can't or will not make the time commitment,I don't know why either cause I do have some time evenings and weeekends especially during winter cept when out in the woods,trying to get past it cause I used to love building and have lots of kits I'd like to build


----------



## Ian Anderson

Will then Ron,...The put down the Darn VCR control and the can of beer and START BUILDING DUDE,...lol,..lol...lol..lol.

And you may need to build your self one of my Pated Wardrobe Paint booths as well, Makes it a bit easer to wont to build IF YOU CAN PAINT THEM.............
And If not, SELL ME ALL YOUR KITS DUDE,...lol..lol.........You know the drill, 
But I Just got back from the Gun Range so I'm a bit jumpy right now my friend, Cant you tell,...lol...lol..




*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota

Lol lol Ian my friend you come up with some cazy stuff VCR and can beer something I don't have either of lol but now i'm wiping milk and cereal off my keyboard,i'll be jumpy tomorrow heading to the range myself 

MO sorry Ian and myself totally hijacked your thread sometimes we get a little "off topic' LOl


----------



## Ian Anderson

*I BET RON*,...."No VCR".."my back side", ...lol..lol....

And yes Moe, "WE'RE SORRY VERY MY FRIEND",..please forgive us for are sins now my son,....We will do better next time if given a chance, "I SWARE TO GOD and the Power That Be".."FOR REAL MAN",.......I have "Never" Been Guilty Of Such A Thing my self, I DONT KNOW ABOUT RON,....lol..lol....But I have been known to Lie from time to time as well,...lol....lol...lol..



"Like now even"....lol...lol...lol..."HE ,HE ,HE ,HE",......((((Phone Page)))) ...
"Has Anyone Seen Mike Hunt",.."MIKE HUNT" you have a Phone Call,..."MIKE HUNT"....




*
Ian*


----------

